# Work truck or van which do you pefer?



## Paintlineit

Van is more affordable a lot easier to keep organized and you don't have to worry about getting your tools wet. Or if you like driving a pick up better you can get a enclosed trailer you can leave it on the site good for marketing. 
http://www.paintlinepaintingco.com


----------



## CJ21

Thanks guys I just finish my degree in building constuction last semster, thats why my profile says student, I need to change that. If I get a van it would be something like this http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...ewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item1e59dcd098

Or this truck.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1500...ewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item4cece33282


----------



## tcleve4911

02 GMC 3500 CARGO VAN - $5200 (MONTGOMERY)
Found this on Craigslist [email protected] 
This is the type of van you want. Not a soccer mom van............
At least take a look.


----------



## AustinDB

I've got a chevrolet 3500 for sale w/ a 10' box for sale that I've used to haul a 10k lb dump trailer-it's a workhourse and the 10' box is great for tools and will take 30 sheets of plywood or a pallet of shingles!


----------



## Tinstaafl

I agree with tcleve, a cargo van is the way to go. You'll have a hard time getting taken seriously with a passenger van--face it, they're built for hauling passengers, not tools and materials.

A shortbed truck is an exercise in frustration. You'll find yourself hauling loads that you shouldn't, and quite possibly having to deal with some consequences.

I ran an extended cab F150 for quite a while, and carried way too much stuff in the cab. Never had room for even one passenger, and the tool I needed was always at the bottom of the pile.

Now I drive an extended E250 van with shelves on both sides, room for some pretty bulky stuff in the center, and pull a 6x10' open trailer if I really need the extra room. The ease of access alone saves me at least an hour a day compared to keeping everything in the truck cab.


----------



## Solar Control

CJ21 said:


> I am going to be needing a work truck or van real soon if I am going to find a job in construction I dont people will pick me up for work, I am wondering what you guys pefer a truck or a van?


CJ, check out the 2005 GMC full size van listed in the classifieds. If it is available it is a seriously good deal. Given your example vehicles, I think it should fit your budget.


----------



## CJ21

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TBFGhost

I have seen ALOT of local outfits that use the Astro Vans...in the cargo versions. They seem to do very will for themselves. I have seen Low-Voltage guys, painters/paperhangers, fire protection and a plumber. I have been on the same jobs as them and they do nice work and seem pretty legit...
It all depends on what you are doing, if you want hit a niche section of the market you can get away with a smaller truck/van b/c you don't need a rotary hammer that often when doing trim work, just like a table saw is rarly needed when doing tile.... except for making thresholds/saddles, but I usally make them up at home and pre-finish them anyway.... then all you have to do is just a slam bang install.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Van*

I say Van , I just hope the transformation doesn't turn you into this guy- 
http://www.hulu.com/watch/4183/saturday-night-live-down-by-the-river


----------



## CJ21

I am mostly going to be doing framing and trim carpentry.


----------



## donky

I am a remodeler and I drive a truck with 8' bed and I pull a 12' trailer with drop door. Depends on your trade and what your doing. I can haul sheet goods odd stuff in truck. I can haul patio doors, windows and all my tools in the trailer. They key is to try and keep your trailer light. Keep the tools out that you dont use often. Keep the trailer light or gas consumption will eat you up. Think about your job sites too. I am in MN so 4wd is a must.


----------



## mnjconstruction

curiouscanuck said:


> If your using it for only work, and need to transport materials, I'd get a van. I think in your price range it would be hard to get a good truck and trailer set up.
> 
> With my extended van I have an elevated floor built in and I can load 9.5" of 8' sheet goods without unloading or reloading any tools. It can also fit a ton of 10' stock inside. I can take about 10 pieces of 14' trim before I need to load stuff on the roof rack. It also carries just about every common fastener from hanger nails to spare strike plates.
> 
> But like others have said if all you need is to transport your tools to a job then a van may be overkill. If that was all I needed to do I'd look into a truck with a sliding bed and canopy.
> 
> Matt


 
you have any pictures of the inside of your van, id love to see the elevated floor, thanks


----------



## mnjconstruction

I have van and pickup. I use the van alot more. I can fit a ton of tools in it and its organized. In my truck i have to dig threw boxes to find anything. pita! But truck is 4x4 so i use it in the winter. You can get a great used work van for very very cheap. 3 or 4 grand will get you into a great used but reliable cargo van.


----------



## A W Smith

I don't know why I resist buying vans all the time. I'm on my 6th pickup truck. The past two being stretch cabs to keep the power and air tools in the back seat. Tubs with lids in the back under a deck for other stuff and a pair of bucket buddies as passengers. I just LIKE pickups. The cabs heat up faster in the winter and cool off quicker with the AC in the summer. Plus I don't like all that rattling around going on behind me when I was a passenger in a van like i'm in a traveling junk yard. Its easier for me to stand on the bed rails to tie off or untie material or ladders or scaffolding on my racks Which in my opinion every work pickup MUST have. I recently junked number five and got a 11 year old f150 in my favorite truck color.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

I've always preferred pick up trucks, due to the unique stink of plumbing tools.


----------



## stp57

Wow! That looks like a 10' bed on that truck. It must be the camera angle?
Steve



A W Smith said:


> I don't know why I resist buying vans all the time. I'm on my 6th pickup truck. The past two being stretch cabs to keep the power and air tools in the back seat. Tubs with lids in the back under a deck for other stuff and a pair of bucket buddies as passengers. I just LIKE pickups. The cabs heat up faster in the winter and cool off quicker with the AC in the summer. Plus I don't like all that rattling around going on behind me when I was a passenger in a van like i'm in a traveling junk yard. Its easier for me to stand on the bed rails to tie off or untie material or ladders or scaffolding on my racks Which in my opinion every work pickup MUST have. I recently junked number five and got a 11 year old f150 in my favorite truck color.


----------



## jhark123

if you are starting out I would go with a compact pickup (4cyl) w/shell.


----------



## katoman

Drove pickups for years. Now, this is a really good set up for me.


----------



## M. A. Hansen Co

Go for the truck you can get the topper if you like and still remove it if you need to haul debris. I recently bought a 94 F350 for a trailer hauler it has became my favorite vehicle over all my others. It had 130,000 miles and was only $5,000 plus is a diesel. 

Truck is the way to go!


----------



## Trim40

Always had a pickup for 4wd. Put a shelf in the bed, carry your tools on top and material below. If I need more material thanI can haul, the yard delivers.


----------

